# Are your Kids or Grandchildren getting exited about Christmas



## Greenfinger2 (5 Dec 2015)

Hi All, Its nearly Christmas  Another year has gone so fast.

My Grandchildren Are so exited that Christmas is nearly here
Nan was only doing a video to send of the new singing Christmas deck 

Then this  Grandson getting in on the act click and enjoy


----------



## Andy D (5 Dec 2015)

I love Christmas! My (3) kids are counting down the days too.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (5 Dec 2015)

my lil boy is only 4months at lease i won't have to splash out this year for him lol


----------



## tim (6 Dec 2015)

My 4 are counting down the days, the 24 year old being the most excited, mind you I'm pretty excited myself the kids have chipped in and been shopping for me at Aqua essentials


----------



## Ryan Thang To (6 Dec 2015)

tim said:


> My 4 are counting down the days, the 24 year old being the most excited, mind you I'm pretty excited myself the kids have chipped in and been shopping for me at Aqua essentials


new rocks tim lol

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (6 Dec 2015)

legytt said:


> new rocks tim lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Jackson (6 Dec 2015)

Christmas tree day today...village lights last night, excitement builds but for my girls at 14 and 18 it not what it once was...

I'm planning a re-scape of my big tank after nearly 10 years over Christmas so that is exciting!


----------



## PARAGUAY (6 Dec 2015)

Thinking of adding some new plants to the living room tank to give it a lush look for Christmas company and family visitors.


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Dec 2015)

The only big kid excited about Xmas is always me lol




 

Tree is up


----------



## foxfish (13 Dec 2015)

Easiest house light up ever = one plug = 1000s of dots laser light show....


----------



## dan4x4 (17 Dec 2015)

well I'm like bah humbug as blahblahblahblah. can't be arsed with any of it  normally love it. If i here another christmas song ill probably smash something. I took my mam to sainsburys last weekend n they had some horrendous tune on I felt physically sick ha


----------

